

Show HN: SendToMyCloud – A Public Inbox for Your Dropbox and Google Drive - sjs382
https://sendtomycloud.com

======
sjs382
Lone developer here. I'd appreciate it if you would check out my startup!

I created this app to give guests at my wedding an easy way to send us the
photos and video they took at the wedding. Email wasn't good enough, lots of
people are non-technical and don;t use Dropbox/Google Drive themselves, so
this seemed like a natural solution.

It's been alive for a little over a week, so I thought now would be the time
to promote it on HN.

Thanks for inspiring me throughout the years, HN! I've been here more than
2500 days (woah...), and finally created something I hope to turn into a
business. :)

~~~
jquast
I'm not a dropbox/drive user myself, but it's a nice (clean) UI -- I made
heads and tails within seconds, so you hit the target there.

As for pricing model, I think the professional/enterprise is fair, but the
$10/mo for Basic seems a bit steep: It would prevent me from using it for FOSS
or volunteer purposes, whereas I would be more willing to pay $5/mo for such
purposes.

~~~
sjs382
It's mentioned on the hame page (in small text, under the pricing grid) that
"Discounts are available for non-profit and academic usage". I'd definitely
extend that to OSS projects, as well.

Sign up, use the contact form on the site, and we'll discuss.

Thanks for the feedback and your interest!

------
brianjking
Looks great, pricing is unfortunately too high for me at the moment.

